# Possible hermie? First time please help



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi guys , first time grower here just needing some advice . Been growing a white widow x ak since December , it had 8 weeks veg and is is now into its 5th week of flowering . I noticed these today and are wondering if you think it has turned hermaphrodite ? Are they nanners ? Il be quite sad since they are a few weeks from harvesting after all this time . I hope to hear back pretty soon because I have an ak auto in the same grow space and don’t want to ruin it toon. Much appreciated for anyone that answers


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Not that i can see. Looks like a girl all the way to me.
 Harvest in a weeks?  Can we see the rest of the plant?


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not that i can see. Looks like a girl all the way to me.
> Harvest in a weeks?  Can we see the rest of the plant?


Sorry I didn’t mean 2 weeks till I harvested maybe more like 4-6 but it’s still most of the way done lol . Yeah sure il get a few photos of the rest of it now


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

These are nanners.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

What you have circled are pistols.
This is a Hermi.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

Aw thanks man you’ve put my mind at ease , first ever time and was just getting a bit worried , here’s some better pictures . In hindsight i should have trimmed the bottom of it a bit better before flowering but il know for next time


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

Also got an ak autoflower but it’s only about 8 weeks


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Looks fine to me. Got a lot of growing to do before its ready for harvest.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks fine to me. Got a lot of growing to do before its ready for harvest.


How many weeks do you think ? Another 5-6? The website I got them from both said 8-10’weeks and they are on week 5 now


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 4, 2022)

Don't go by that. Get yourself if loupe if you are at all able to ($) basic one should cost no more than 35 bucks - usually around 25.00 - Well well worth the investment - search threads here first about trichomes. - (Then google if you have to) - trichome color - trichomes and finishing. You can get an expensive one if you want but at least get one. Trust us...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Its all about the triches and what color they are. They will start out clear. You want mostly cloudy with a little amber. The more amber the more couch lock.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Tell us a little about your setup. Such as lights and Medium and of course what your feeding her. Judging by what im seeing you dont have enough light.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

You need better lights


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

This is the bulb im using , the reason I got it was because I had read about the plant needing different levels of kelvins in the veg state and the flowering state and with that bulb you can swap it easily . Next grow I will get. Second one and set it up too . I’m just using a compost from a local shop but it has added nutrients vermiculite and seaweed . The only two nutrients I have are the baby bio for veg state although I didn’t use much because of the soils slow release nutrients and then the bloom mix which I got online and use once a week between the two plants using the dosage stated on the tub . Many thanks for you guys help


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

You can also change the Color which is pretty cool


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

You will never be able to grow any real weed that blub is way under powered 
Sorry


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You will never be able to grow any real weed that blub is way under powered
> Sorry


Not even one or two plants ? The widow seems to be doing ok although i wasn’t expecting a great yield or anything . Won’t I even get some ? I could go get another bulb tomorrow or would two still be no good?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Also got an ak autoflower but it’s only about 8 weeks


OK the plant looks healthy but requires more light to kick it in gear
Are you in 12 hrs or less (flower mood)
And Yes more light will help, But they make much better lighting that will cut your grow time down from dec to now is 3 months and plant should be bigger
Looks like you will be getting some sort of buds , but not very much sorry to be the barer of bad news , But hey you are learning and we all did that growing weed


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK the plant looks healthy but requires more light to kick it in gear
> Are you in 12 hrs or less (flower mood)
> And Yes more light will help, But they make much better lighting that will cut your grow time down from dec to now is 3 months and plant should be bigger
> Looks like you will be getting some sort of buds , but not very much sorry to be the barer of bad news , But hey you are learning and we all did that growing weed


I started it on a 12/12 cycle from the 1of of February onwards , iv attached a picture I took the other day of the top and there’s crystals and stuff so I thought everything was going well . Il get another bulb tomorrow and see if the two helps , is there any point continuing if I’m not going to get any weed from it ?


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> I started it on a 12/12 cycle from the 1of of February onwards , iv attached a picture I took the other day of the top and there’s crystals and stuff so I thought everything was going well . Il get another bulb tomorrow and see if the two helps , is there any point continuing if I’m not going to get any weed from it ?


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK the plant looks healthy but requires more light to kick it in gear
> Are you in 12 hrs or less (flower mood)
> And Yes more light will help, But they make much better lighting that will cut your grow time down from dec to now is 3 months and plant should be bigger
> Looks like you will be getting some sort of buds , but not very much sorry to be the barer of bad news , But hey you are learning and we all did that growing weed


No It’s the white widow that’s been growing since December and it’s got bud sites everywhere and looks good . That one there is only 8 weeks old and is an auto flower man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

I would research beginners lights because what you have 
are really only good for seedlings


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would research beginners lights because what you have
> are really only good for seedlings


So you are saying I won’t even get a q off each plant roughly ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> So you are saying I won’t even get a q off each plant roughly ?


Not saying because I have no clue without being there to grow them 
Im saying you need to learn about better lights that is all


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not saying because I have no clue without being there to grow them
> Im saying you need to learn about better lights that is all


No worries man


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

Don’t you think that one’s coming on at least alright ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> No worries manr
> Keep doing what you are the plants look healthy and what ever you yield will be cool right


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

Once these are finished il look into buying a much better set of lights . For the first time even if I get something il be happy


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

If I added another one of the lights i already have would that make any difference even a slight one ? Or would it stress them out do you think ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Once these are finished il look into buying a much better set of lights . For the first time even if I get something il be happy


All part of learning to grow Cannabis
You will do well, one does not become a good cannabis grower overnight
You earn the right to be one through trial and error. 
Less error is always better


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> If I added another one of the lights i already have would that make any difference even a slight one ? Or would it stress them out do you think ?


Nope add the other light


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nope add the other light


Thanks man you’ve been a great help , with get another one tomorrow and get it set up then after they are done will get some proper good ones .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Thanks man you’ve been a great help , with get another one tomorrow and get it set up then after they are done will get some proper good ones .


Stick around and search and read the threads we all learned the way you are
And ask questions if you need help


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

I can tell you because I've done it with CFLs .
You will never get a good harvest without good lights. You need a lot more Lumens. 5000 lumens per square foot for flowering plants.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I can tell you because I've done it with CFLs .
> You will never get a good harvest without good lights. You need a lot more Lumens. 5000 lumens per square foot for flowering plants.


And here endeth the lesson


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 18, 2022)

Hi guys , appreciate all the help and advice and second time round I’m sure things will be a lot better mostly by me buying some good lights . From the last time I spoke to you I went and bought another of them bulbs I had and a bracket to fix it up so going to do that tonight to at least make sure I get something from this grow even a few grams from each plant . Together the both of them will be 1600 lumins so not near enough but do you think il still be able to get at least an 8th from each plant or something ? Been growing one of them since December so the fact that I might not get anything after 4/5 months and all the money that’s been wasted really sucks . Thanks again , il post some pictures tonight the widow i think looks decent but I could be wrong . Speak soon guys


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 18, 2022)

Here’s a couple I took the other day


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

Get you some HOT5s. A 4ft with at least 6 tubes. That's 30,000 lumens. One HOT5 puts out 5000 lumens. You would be better off with one Tube then those bulbs.
1600 lumens isn't even enough to even vegg properly.
 Those lights are not going to get you what you want. Or try the Mars LEDs. They have cheaper lights without spending a bundle.
I'm not trying to be an ass but your wasting your time and money on trying to flower with those bulbs. You need a minimum of 5000 lumens per square foot to flower properly.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Get you some HOT5s. A 4ft with at least 6 tubes. That's 30,000 lumens. One HOT5 puts out 5000 lumens. You would be better off with one Tube then those bulbs.
> 1600 lumens isn't even enough to even vegg properly.
> Those lights are not going to get you what you want. Or try the Mars LEDs. They have cheaper lights without spending a bundle.
> I'm not trying to be an ass but your wasting your time and money on trying to flower with those bulbs. You need a minimum of 5000 lumens per square foot to flower properly.


Should I just throw them out and start from scratch with some better equipment ? Literally months wasted lol


----------



## Ragamuffin (Mar 18, 2022)

Won’t my autoflower be ok or will I just throw it out too ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

See your other thread for your answer. I wouldn't throw them out. They are fine for small stuff like hurbs and such. House plants that need a little light.


----------



## choxie (Mar 18, 2022)

I just use a famur tf1200 it's around $80-100 depending on sales and people have been getting around 110-120 grams on a 110 watt light is what I've read on reviews. (Good for 1 plant).
An 1/8 is only 3.5 grams so you can do the math. If you just get 1/8 or 1/4 it's not really worth your time. 
I picked up bottom of the bag bud of GDP for $8 plus tax for 1/8. I'm sure your seeds cost more than $8 and also all your time as well.
Just get a budget led light and your plant will just start to explode.


----------



## spunom (Mar 18, 2022)

I wouldn't toss them. A little is better than wasting the months you have in them by giving up.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 7, 2022)

does this light look better for vegging ?


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jun 5, 2022)

What’s happened here ?


----------



## choxie (Jun 5, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> What’s happened here ?


Looks like nitrogen deficiency
Also I don't see any perlite in there
You checking your run off pH and ppm?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

Cannabis doesn’t like muddy feet


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jun 5, 2022)

They nanners ? Sure look banana like haha


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> They nanners ? Sure look banana like haha


Stipule


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

^^^Thanks, I forgot what they're called.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Thanks, I forgot what they're called.


I had to look it up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Yep,,not manners.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

The *slender blades growing at each node* is called the stipule, and they are easily confused with pre-flowers. Female cannabis plants produce two distinct white hairs known as pistils from a calyx at various node sites situated between the stipules


----------

